# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  Ed_Optician's Challenge...

## Judy Canty

Ed_Optician has challenged us OptiBoarders to advance ourselves one certification over the next year.  Snitgirl accepted that challenge and so have I.  How about the rest of you? :idea:

----------


## wmcdonald

I am thrilled to see this! I also want to know who would be interested in advancing themselves educationally, either in an online program or other distance delivery format. I have some online courses we are developing at the university that will allow you to complete a Certificate in Ophthalmic Science, and I am also working as a consultant to the NAIT program that is print delivery and excellent. If interestd, simply respond and I'll get back to you.

Warren

----------


## OPTIDONN

Thats an awsome idea! I just took the ABO and NCLE. This august I go for the CPO.

----------


## HarryChiling

I currently took The ABO Advanced test and would be willing to go for another certificaion.  I have written my Masters paper and will not consider that.  I am going to try and get the NCLE Advanced this fall and hope to get the COA and work up the ladder on those certifications.  This is a great Idea, I applaud you for challenging our proffesion to a higher standard.

----------


## wmcdonald

Again, I am thrilled to see this. But keep in mind something for the future. All this excitement is laudable, but all these alphabet soup certifications, particularly those that make you an assistant in a doctors office (COA, CPO, etc that have NOTHING to do with Opticians!), are not going to advance Opticians one iota. They have and always will the wrong direction to take for the profession. Those who are in the field need to look to the future Optician. How will they be educated and trained? Where do we go from here? An assistant in a doctors office typically receives horrible compensation and if that is your goal go for it, but to really advance Opticianry as a profession encourage those around you to get an education. Make them show that they can accomplish something in a recognized academic institution rather than these types of certifications that mean little to anyone outside the field. Anyone knows what a degree is, but few know anything about ABOC. I see countless speakers with such a long string of initials behind their name it is just silly. Most of those have no real academic education and are justifiably proud of their significant accomplishments, but for the profession of Opticianry to advance a real education is our path to success. Let me give you an example. OAA some time back passed a resolution that indicated that Opticians should have an Associate Degree prior to entering the profession, which is a minimal academic requirement. In response, some folks decided they would do the advanced certification exams in lieu of an educational requirement so it would be "fair " for all. That was not the path needed to advance us in the future, only a fund raiser for the certifiying organizations. I encourage you to suggest to your state organizations and/or licensing boards that they implement educational standards for the future. Many will assume from my comments that I am against certification. In fact that is far from the truth. I only suggest that for Opticians to advance we must gain a credible educational standard that is the same across the nation. Only then will we get to where we want to go. Again, those who wish to achieve personal certification goals, it is a great accomplishment, but for the profession's sake, we need to achieve more. No one will be required to return to college; only require the future Optician to be better educated and trained that we are.

----------


## OPTIDONN

wow wmcdonald you certainly had quite a bit to say. I think you are some what right but what I think Harry and I are talking about is learning as much about the eye care field as possable including assiting O.D.'s and M.D.'s. In many states there is not schooling for opticianry. This is the next best thing. All we have in Illinois are books and certifications in which it is up to the individual to learn. I could hem and haw all day to my local organizations about providing schools or other educational programs but until then i will rely on the programs set up by other eye care organizations. The point is that I want to learn all I can and not limit myself to just being an optician. I would like to know that there are options out there for me (though I have heard that CPO's do get paid crap).

----------


## OPTIDONN

Hey Harry how was the Advanced ABO test. What things were covered?

----------


## Snitgirl

> I am thrilled to see this! I also want to know who would be interested in advancing themselves educationally, either in an online program or other distance delivery format. I have some online courses we are developing at the university that will allow you to complete a Certificate in Ophthalmic Science, and I am also working as a consultant to the NAIT program that is print delivery and excellent. If interestd, simply respond and I'll get back to you.
> 
> Warren


I am totally interested in advancing my education via online, especially when i don't have time to attend a classroom.

Warren, perfect timing on your post...I was just looking for "online" Optical schools for Canadian certification since I am thinking of immigrating. I just e mailed someone at one of the B.C. schools who said that having ABO & NCLE certificates + 20 years experience = NADA (nothing) to Canada..lol  Maybe you might know of some online schools or programs for Canada?

I see there is BC College of Optics which has a six month program (cost over $7k) but not via online.  DARN! If that was online, I would be running to get out my credit card...

What Program at NAIT?

----------


## stephanie

I am interested!! Thanks in advance for any information.



Steph

----------


## wmcdonald

offer programs online. Look at the NAtional Ferderation of Opticianry Schools (www.nfos.org) online programs. There are several and particularly Hillsborough Community College is doing quite well. In Canada, and soon in the United States, the Northern Alberta Institute of Technology will be bringing their exciting distance learning program to the US. It is broken down into several modules, The first is a basic dispensing course tied to apprenticeship, Upon completion, students receive a diploma (equivalent to our associate degree). They also offer advanced practice modlues in Contact Lenses, and Sight TEsting, both tied as well to apprenticeship. This program is great. Email me and I'll forward information to you.

Good luck, and I appreciate your interest.

----------


## OPTIDONN

I spoke with almost all of the NFO schools for distance learning and they all require that you be at least in driving distance. So no luck for us out of state.
But if what you say about the NAIT is true and will allow the courses to be completed on line that is awsome!! Do you know when this is going to happen?

----------


## Jacqui

Judy, I will receive my MBA in June and start woring on my MSN, does this count??

----------


## Judy Canty

:bbg: Yeah! I'd say that counts...:bbg:

----------


## Jacqui

Forgot to say, I'm going after my ABOC/NCLE the next time it's offered. I've been in or around this business since 1969 and it's about time.  :)

----------


## GOS_Queen

I think the challenge should be "reworded" to include joining one's state society.  :cheers: 

Karen   :Nerd:

----------


## fvc2020

I just wanted to add my 2 cents.  I'm planning on taking the Advanced ABO in Novemeber in Chicago and am taking the prep class at Vision Expo that the NAO is holding.  It's a start:bbg: 



Christina

----------


## ziggy

I with queenie on this last point, but lets not forget the OAA & NOA. I think I'll go after the advance cert. this year, how hard is it?

----------


## ziggy

Count me in. Send me what ever info you have on the program.

----------


## wmcdonald

I have to this point received about 12 emails/private messages, which is encouraging. I am by way of this post asking program director Ian McIver to post information on the program and I will see to it tht you receive an answer to any and all questions.

----------


## OPTIDONN

> I have to this point received about 12 emails/private messages, which is encouraging. I am by way of this post asking program director Ian McIver to post information on the program and I will see to it tht you receive an answer to any and all questions.


Thanks!

----------


## Snitgirl

> I think the challenge should be "reworded" to include joining one's state society.  :cheers: 
> 
> Karen



Just rec'd my membership certificate in the mail from the NAO !!!  :D  Now, off to join a state association.:cheers: thanks!

----------


## HarryChiling

College is the same thing as all those initials after your name, just more widely accepted.  You are paying for education, it is a business.  They don't care if you retain the information or you forget it, just pass the tests.  I want to know everything about the optical field, not just opticianry.  I have found that alot of the older opticians keep preaching this get an education and we need to talk to the state organizations.  I don't see the state organizations doing anything about it matter of fact if you want them to hang up on you call the maryland opticians association and start telling them how we need education, but if you call about paying your dues you get a tottaly different attitude.  So in the mean time I will continue to advance my knowledge every way possible in every possible optical area not just opticianry.  Not too long ago the carrer progression program offered through the NAO was worth 30 credits to most colleges, it still is if you call and keep insisting on it.  So is the ABO and the NCLE just mention it and ask about work experience counting for credits.  School is a business and lately it is a really expensive business.

----------


## William Walker

So what are all the things that can be considered certification?

I can think of 13 so far:

Degree in Opticianry
Degree in Optometric Management Tech
ABO
ABOA
ABO Master
NCLE
NCLEA
CPO (regular, assistant, and tech - I forget the different letter designations)
The three tech certificates HCC offers

Beyond that there are the different organizations:
State Board (In my case POF)
NAO
OAA

What else is there after this? I've attained, or am close to finishing everything on this list, but I'm 24, and don't want my mind to just sit stagnant. How can I keep challengine myself? The one thing I regret is that I am not in a position to move, so if I opt for another degree/certification, it'd have to be of the variety I could take from home.

Thanks

----------


## wmcdonald

Membership in the state and national organizations are certification of nothing more than paying your dues. A degree is far more than certification (at least at this level), and speaks to your ability to achieve a significant educational accomplishment. The ABO/NCLE certifies your competence through a process of testing. There are some others, such as the Contact Lens Society of America Fellowship, which may be considered a "certification" by an outside body of your competence. It requires NCLE-AC as a part of the process.

----------


## GOS_Queen

> What else is there after this? I've attained, or am close to finishing everything on this list, but I'm 24, and don't want my mind to just sit stagnant. How can I keep challengine myself? The one thing I regret is that I am not in a position to move, so if I opt for another degree/certification, it'd have to be of the variety I could take from home.
> Thanks


William ~  You've attained all that and you're "only" 24 ?  :cheers:   Way to go !!  

The way to challenge yourself is to never give up ...  always look to classes at Vision Expo & National events.  This industry is always changing with new products and technologies.  

Congratulations on all that you have accomplished so far ..  :D 


Karen   :Nerd:

----------


## William Walker

Thanks for the compliments!

The problem I run into right now is that I feel within the next year, I'll have hit the limit on all the formal education available to me, but I want to keep learning.  I know I'll learn a lot with more experience, but I want to be able to churn out optical perfection in my sleep, and I'm impatient, darnit!

I guess the next avenue to explore is a good business degree.

----------


## chip anderson

There are optical enginers.

----------


## Bev Heishman

> Thanks for the compliments!
> 
> The problem I run into right now is that I feel within the next year, I'll have hit the limit on all the formal education available to me, but I want to keep learning. I know, I'll learn a lot with more experience, but I want to be able to churn out optical perfection in my sleep, and I'm impatient, darn it!  
> I guess the next avenue to explore is a good business degree.


 
I have achieved all of this. I started fitting my husband & cats in my sleep.My next step will be a little more of what else I enjoy after close to 30 years in the business....psychiatrist and psychologist followed by interior design, architecture & landscaping. Other goal along the way is to finish building my own telescope. 

My realization came after dreaming to much about this profession, calling out in my sleep, taking lithium, 29 years of observation of fullmooners, rocket scientists as well as not really dealing with those marked alert & oriented. This is happening more and more each month as the years progress & we are living longer!


Cheers!:cheers: :)

----------


## omisliebling

This seems to be an older thread, but I need to say something too :D 

I passed the ABO exam last November, going for the NCLE this November.
Have attended J. Sargeant Reynold's community college in Virginia, accumulated 27 credit hours towards an AAS in Opticianry and I'm about to continue my college education at Arkansas State University Mountain Home and I live in Texas. Both schools offer their degree online. For out of state tuition I choose ASU, it's a lot more affordable than JSRCC. Check out www.asumh.edu , Randy Smith is the department head for the opticianry program and he is awesome, tell him I told you about him. Anyways, I love to fill my head with all this optical stuff and take one test after the other, it makes me feel good about myself and I hope one of these days Texas will become a licensed state, I'll be ready to sit for the state exam. For all you Virginians out there go to www.jsr.cc.va.us

----------


## tmorse

> So what are all the things that can be considered certification?
> 
> I can think of 13 so far:
> 
> Degree in Opticianry
> Degree in Optometric Management Tech
> ABO
> ABOA
> ABO Master
> ...


You forgot the premier designation for Contact Lens Fitters in the US...the Contact Lens Society of America (CLSA) "FELLOW". If you want a challange, sit for the Fellow Exam at the next CES meeting.

----------


## tmorse

William: Your list of certificates is incomplete... The premier designation of a contact lens fitter in the US is the Contact Lens Society of America (CLSA) 'FELLOW" . 
You want a challenge? Sit the CLSA Fellow exam at the next CES meetingq and get FCLSA after your name.

----------


## Jacqui

> Judy, I will receive my MBA in June and start woring on my MSN, does this count??


Update:

I have the last lecture tomorrow and finals March 30, I'll receive my MSN in June. May start working on Phd. Nursing (Ophthalmic) this fall.

P.S. Why do I need this ?? I'm a lab rat at heart.

----------


## Snitgirl

Thanks for the update tmorse.  See you in class monday morning if you are there. :Nerd: 





> William: Your list of certificates is incomplete... The premier designation of a contact lens fitter in the US is the Contact Lens Society of America (CLSA) 'FELLOW" . 
> You want a challenge? Sit the CLSA Fellow exam at the next CES meetingq and get FCLSA after your name.

----------


## William Walker

Thanks for the reply.  Next semester I should finish my Optical Management degree.  Once I get that, my attention shifts to writing my ABOM paper.  Then I want to work on the contact lens side of the proffesion.

I also get to sit for the CPOA this month.

Thanks again,
William

----------


## HarryChiling

Don't forget the

COA - Certified Ophthalmic Assistant
COT - Certified Ophthalmic Technician
COMT - Certified Ophthalmic Technologist

This is similar to the CPO, except that you have to work for an ophthalmologist, complete a study course, be CPR certified, and Pass an exam.

----------


## Aarlan

You also forgot OD... then you'll also be able to diagnose and treat many ocular disorders.


AA

----------


## William Walker

If I ever decided to go for the OD, it'd only be because I wanted the bonus points earned by calling yourself a doctor when trying to pick up a lady, and since I am still taken, I have no need to be an OD right now!

UPDATE - I took the CPOA exam, and the 225 question test took about 55 minutes, out the four hours alloted for it.  Also, when I got to my test taking room, I found out that I was the only person in NE FL to sign up for any of the AOA tests this rotation!  Weird.

Attached is my current proffesional wall, in my home office.  I have a Oph Lab Tech certification and my new ABOA cert waiting on matts to be made, but it's a start!

----------


## HarryChiling

Nice wall William how was the CPOA exam?  I was thinking of taking it but $300.00 was a little steep, although I spent that on the COA recently.  Let me know how difficult it was and if you thought it was a quality test.

----------


## William Walker

Describing the quality of the CPOA is dificult, but I'll try...

     For someone who is already an optician, I would honestly pass on this test.  For the first two levels (Paraoptometric and Paraoptometric Assistant), I can't say that I actually learned anything new in either taking the test, nor preparing for the test.  Now, I am hoping that the highest level (Paraoptometric Technician) teaches me something.  That is the first reason why I am still taking the third level exam, when it comes around again.
     The second reason I am still going to take the third exam is the lovely little certificate that I get to hang on the wall.  For optician's who've been in the field for awhile, we all know it's just a peacock showing off it's plumage, but for being 25 yrs old, and my next youngest optician I work with is in their mid 40's, it's hard for a patient to trust that I know what I'm talking about right off the bat.  I know I can bring them around to trusting me if they give me the time, but sometimes a negative, or even just neutral first impression doesn't give you, the optician that time needed to win them over.
     The best purpose of this test will be for those who either will not work as opticians, or those who have a while to go yet before getting their optician's license.  I would whole heartedly reccomend this for all staff other than the doc and optician.  The receptionists, employees doing workups, refracting, doing contact lens followups, etc... would benefit from a broad range of topics, and they too would feel validated, and proud to have something they could put on the wall of their own, next to all the doc's and optician's things.

P.S. - the test is $195.00, and if you took the course they offer, it's only $100.00.

----------


## Griff

"I took the CPOA exam, and the 225 question test took about 55 minutes, out the four hours alloted for it. "

William,
Is the ABO-Advanced test a written test only? I got the impression from the ABO website that edging a pair of glasses is a requirement.

----------


## William Walker

We're confusing a few tests.

CPOA (Paraoptometric Assistant - admisistered by the American Optometric Association) is just a written exam.

ABOA (American Board of Opticianry Advanced - administered by ABO-NCLE) also just a written exam (although a tough one)

The only thing practical I can think of is 1) the practical portion of our Florida State Board exam, and 2) the CPOT (Paraoptometric Technician - administered by the AOA again) does have two parts - written and practical.  I haven't taken the CPOT yet.  That'll be somewhere around 6 months from now.

Hope that helps.

----------


## HarryChiling

The COT ,through the Joint Commision on Allied Health Personnel in Ophthalmology (JCAHPO) www.jcahpo.org ; also has a practical exam and it is a very tough one from what I have heard.

----------


## Jacqui

> Don't forget the
> 
> COA - Certified Ophthalmic Assistant
> COT - Certified Ophthalmic Technician
> COMT - Certified Ophthalmic Technologist
> 
> This is similar to the CPO, except that you have to work for an ophthalmologist, complete a study course, be CPR certified, and Pass an exam.


I'm gong to start workng on these, supposedly they wll help me with my Phd. in Nursng.

----------


## William Walker

I hope to start on the JCAHPO stuff soon. I finished my Sports and Safety Eyewear course, that finishes my Eye Care Technician Cert. I'm registered for 1 of my two remaining classes for my Optical Management Degree, and should be registered for the second one soon. Those will be taken in the fall. 

Here's an update on my wall so far:

----------


## Snitgirl

William, where are you getting your Optical Management Degree from?  Also, are these distant learning courses?

Thanks,
Michelle

P.S. Nice collection!

----------


## William Walker

I am getting my Optical Management Degree from HCC (hccfl.edu), the same place my Opticianry Degree comes from.  It is all distance learning.  I have also earned two CCCs (College Credit Certificates - Ophthalmic Lab Tech & Eye Care Technician), and an Advanced Technical Certificate (Visual Assesment) from there.  Since I live about 4 hours away, I always drove there to take my finals, but they do have ways for those who cannot make the drive to go through the entire program (I'm 99% sure).


Thanks for the compliment!

----------


## William Walker

The walls still growing! Next month I'll finish my Optical Management degree, and then I get to work on my paper for the ABOM. I have added all the JCAHPO certs to my list of things to do as well.

----------


## HarryChiling

Hey William,

If you get anymore certs let me know and I will add them to your avatar. :)

----------


## Fezz

William-

One heck of a job well done. Wow. Good job...again!



You are truly an example that we all should follow.



We all owe you one......I'll buy the first round!;)

:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## William Walker

Thanks guys! Since I don't drink alchohol, make it an Orange Juice Fezz, and you got it!

Harry, I'll send you some more things to add when I get my next degree - Thanks!

----------


## tmorse

> I see there is BC College of Optics which has a six month program (cost over $7k)


Snitgirl... congrats on passing our BC College of Optics six (6)-month Dispensing & Contact Lens Fitting program... then the NCLE exam... and then the Canadian National licensing exams in both Ophthalmic Dispensing and Contact Lens Fitting. 

So why are you not proclaimed the winner of this particular thread? Especially as you have a good start on your own 'Wall of Certificates'
and why aren't you WHOO WHoo whoooooING IT UP?:cheers:

----------


## Snitgirl

> Snitgirl... congrats on passing our BC College of Optics six (6)-month Dispensing & Contact Lens Fitting program... then the NCLE exam... and then the Canadian National licensing exams in both Ophthalmic Dispensing and Contact Lens Fitting. 
> 
> So why are you not proclaimed the winner of this particular thread? Especially as you have a good start on your own 'Wall of Certificates'
> and why aren't you WHOO WHoo whoooooING IT UP?:cheers:


Awe, thanks Ted for the congrats! Its been a busy 10 months with immigrating, school, optical certifications and pregnancy.  Its amazing what one can do when you put forth the effort.

I am WHOO WHoo whoooooING IT UP, just quietly.  :Rolleyes:  You'll hear it louder when I reach for the top and have the title "Master" Optician & CLSA "Fellow" such as yourself and a few others on this board. Till then, looks like Canadian Site Testing and ABO/NCLE Advance certifications are next in line.  Well, if time allows once the baby is born.;)

Thanks for the encouragement while I was attending your school! :Nerd:  Hope you enjoyed the Tootsie Rolls!!

Michelle

----------


## Cindy K

Congrats Michelle! See, there was nothing to worry about!

----------


## William Walker

I was graduated with an AAS in Optical Management in Dec '06, and just received my diploma. I'm now rushing towards the next thing to be hung on the wall (whichever it may be), because I hate asymmetry.

Here's the pic:

----------


## Jacqui

I started working on my Phd. in Nursing last fall. I don't know when I'll get done, I need to take some time off to teach and do research.

----------


## peadee

:cheers: :cheers: Hope this counts  I just passed the ncle. Was very pleased.

----------


## sharon m./ aboc

Congratulations to All !!!!!!!!:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## nickrock

I've had my ABO for over six years, I am scheduled to take the NCLE in May, I am graduating from an Ophthalmic Medical Technican program in 4 months, and then I plan on taking my COT exam. Wish me luck!  ;)

----------


## Snitgirl

> I've had my ABO for over six years, I am scheduled to take the NCLE in May, I am graduating from an Ophthalmic Medical Technican program in 4 months, and then I plan on taking my COT exam. Wish me luck!  ;)


nickrock,

I wish you the best of luck  :Nerd:

----------


## HarryChiling

Good luck nick, that test is supposed to be a hard one and I have heard that the practical is done by computer now and that it is a bit tricky.  If you are looking for resources go to www.eyeontechs.com the admin John Randazzo is a friend and sits on the membership comittee for the ATPO (Association of Technical Personnel in Ophthalmology) and he is also a volunteer instructor for the JCAHPO, if you contact him he should be able to give you some advice as well as resources to study for the test.

----------


## HarryChiling

Just took the NCLE-Advanced, and I think I aced it.  Gotta wait 8 weeks till I find out  :Mad: .  Next stop ABOM, then FCLSA.

----------


## nickrock

Harry,
Congrats! I'm sure you did great. I took my NCLE today and I think I studied too much, if that's possible. What did you use to study for the advance? Are you going to take your COT soon?
I think it is odd that every other professional certifying agency EXCEPT the ABO/NCLE uses electronic testing methods that gives you your results immediately. hmmmm

----------


## OPTIDONN

> Harry,
> Congrats! I'm sure you did great. I took my NCLE today and I think I studied too much, if that's possible. What did you use to study for the advance? Are you going to take your COT soon?
> I think it is odd that every other professional certifying agency EXCEPT the ABO/NCLE uses electronic testing methods that gives you your results immediately. hmmmm


I just took the ABO-AC today and thought the same thing!! The sheets are scantron and can be graded in a matter of seconds, why does it take so long for the results! I wish they would use the computerized system!

----------


## HarryChiling

> Harry,
> Congrats! I'm sure you did great. I took my NCLE today and I think I studied too much, if that's possible. What did you use to study for the advance? Are you going to take your COT soon?
> I think it is odd that every other professional certifying agency EXCEPT the ABO/NCLE uses electronic testing methods that gives you your results immediately. hmmmm


I used the CLSA Advanced Manual, the first volume was great and the second is even better, pretty much the only book I used and the information was golden.  I want to take the COT, but no longer work for an ophthalmologist so it is difficult to get in the required hours, I have asked around to local OMD's to see if they would mind me working in their offices 1-2 days a week just to meet this requirement (no bites yet).  Have you taken yours yet?  Let me know how it turns out.

----------

